# Madison Indiana



## DaleP (Aug 5, 2009)

Coming up this month 21st-22nd.
Good payout "$12000" and they take good care of the teams.
We hope to see some of you there.


----------



## loomis1228 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Dale,

My team will be there---Divine Swine.  A buddy of mine will also be there--Packin' Heat.  Stop by and say hi.  My name is Jesse.  I'll have the homemade offset stick burner with a really tall smoke stack, a WSM and a red Hasty Bake.


----------



## DaleP (Aug 5, 2009)

Great, we try to get out and see everyone thursday night and saturday night. Friday nights we tend to have our game faces on until the chicken is turned in then we open up our coolers. 

I am looking forward to seeing the Red Hasty Bake.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 9, 2009)

We'll be there probably pulling in sometime on Friday morning.


----------



## Old Dave (Aug 9, 2009)

*Madison*

Ribs & Bibs should get in about noon on Thursday and along with Hickory Flats, will have some Backwoods baked pizza at the Ribs & Bibs site about 7:00pm on that evening. Our special for this weekend will be Cajun Pizza. Stop by for a treat.


----------



## loomis1228 (Aug 17, 2009)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Great, we try to get out and see everyone thursday night and saturday night. Friday nights we tend to have our game faces on until the chicken is turned in then we open up our coolers.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing the Red Hasty Bake.



I don't know why the hell I put that I had a "RED" Hastybake...the damn thing is solid black.  Anyway--stop by and see us!


----------

